# WOC: Hey, Sailor!



## TXBeautyBaby (May 8, 2012)

I didn't see a thread for this and with the international release before the US I wanted to find swatches for WOC. So far my list includes:
  	Handforged eyepencil
	Jaunty e/s
	Barefoot e/s
	Red Racer l/s
	Sail La Vie l/s

  	I am still debating Fleet Fast blush and Orange Tempura l/g until I see swatches on WOC.

  	What are you guys thinking about getting from this collection?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 8, 2012)

I'm pretty particular about packaging so I'll be skipping this collection.


----------



## kimbunney (May 8, 2012)

In the main thread someone around NC42 posted a pic of her wearing Fast Fleet. It was super gorgeous and instantly added to my list! For now my list is:

  	-Feeling Fresh e/s
  	-Jaunty e/s
  	-Red Racer (?) maybe I have so many reds, but its so pretty and bright to skip. 
  	-To catch a sailor l/s (?) I want to see more swatches on WOC 
  	-Fleet Fast blush
  	-sea mist or au rose suntint


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 8, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> In the main thread someone around NC42 posted a pic of her wearing Fast Fleet. It was super gorgeous and instantly added to my list! For now my list is:
> 
> -Feeling Fresh e/s
> -Jaunty e/s
> ...


	I saw her swatch and it definitely made me add it to my list thanx!


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 8, 2012)

I went back to the main thread too and Fleet Fast is no on my short list. The only other items I'm considering are Sun Dipped and possibly Sail la Vie after I saw this swatch ~> http://blushhappy.blogspot.com/2012/05/macs-hey-sailor-collection-sail-la-vie.html


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 8, 2012)

After I saw that swatch I wanted to put Sail la Vie on my list too


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2012)

I love the packaging in this collection!! Here's my list:

  	Jaunty e/s
  	Au Rose s/t
  	Gone Sailing Tote and or Makeup bag


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 10, 2012)

O my! Thanks for posting this....it is now on my list for sure. Def my must-buy!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 10, 2012)

So far my list is as follows:

  	Sail La Vie L/S
  	Fleet Flash Blush


  	I am interested in the new blush....other than that I am on an E/s and L/g no buy!


----------



## luvlydee (May 10, 2012)

when it comes out online before stores I am ordering:

  	-Crew highlighter
  	-To catch a sailor lipstick.  

  	The rest of the things ill just go to the store and see how they look on me.
  	Its a shame that even though it came out early in other countries theres still not a lot of swatches on dark skin


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 10, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> when it comes out online before stores I am ordering:
> 
> -Crew highlighter
> -To catch a sailor lipstick.
> ...


  	My thoughts exactly...i have been searching all over to see the blushes and highlight powder on darker skin.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 10, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> when it comes out online before stores I am ordering:
> 
> -Crew highlighter
> -To catch a sailor lipstick.
> ...


	Yea I really wish one of the darker skinned international ladies would post swatches.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 10, 2012)

skipping this collex. trying to save for heavenly creature and the NARS andy warhol collex, as well as the MAC marilyn monroe collex.


----------



## luvlydee (May 14, 2012)

apprently this collection is finally up on pro.... im praying we get to see more swatches on darker skin so that I know for sure what i'm getting


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 14, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> apprently this collection is finally up on pro.... im praying we get to see more swatches on darker skin so that I know for sure what i'm getting


	Me too oddly enough after seeing some of the swatches on lighter skin I took fleet fast off my list I'm ordering the lipsticks online the rest I'll wait on swatches for the rest.


----------



## aradhana (May 14, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Yea I really wish one of the darker skinned international ladies would post swatches.


  	lol....it's true...but maybe they're all going in to the store, swatching and skipping...
  	(hope not)


----------



## luvlydee (May 14, 2012)

aradhana said:


> lol....it's true...but maybe they're all going in to the store, swatching and skipping...
> (hope not)


  	I actually didnt think about that possibility. darn it. i hope not either.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 14, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I actually didnt think about that possibility. darn it. i hope not either.


	The only thing I've really seen as far as WOC swatches are Sail la Vie and Red Racer. I saw a swatch of Fleet Fast but I don't want to spend $20 on a ok blush just because its LE.


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 15, 2012)

OMG...Sail La Vie was not originally on my radar, but now I want it.  My List:
  	Red Racer l/s
  	Sail La Vie l/s

  	'tis all!


----------



## NitaNinja (May 15, 2012)

aradhana said:


> lol....it's true...but maybe they're all going in to the store, swatching and skipping...
> (hope not)


  	Ive been looking for a nice blush so hopefully this is not the case. Even though my wallet would appreciate it considering i went a little crazy with the Fashion Sets collection. ......and still not done.


----------



## aradhana (May 15, 2012)

NitaNinja said:


> Ive been looking for a nice blush so hopefully this is not the case. Even though my wallet would appreciate it considering i went a little crazy with the Fashion Sets collection. ......and still not done.


  	yep, i think my wallet is feeling the same...!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 15, 2012)

Hey girls Karen from makeup and beauty blog posted some swatches they aren't dark enough for me but I hope they help some of you ladies http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...-mac-hey-sailor-collection-swatches-and-pics/


----------



## True (May 16, 2012)

Found this blog with some swatches on it.     http://www.glambylena.com/2012/05/mac-hey-sailor-haul-swatches.html


----------



## NitaNinja (May 16, 2012)

as much as i want to build my blush collection and powders, im just not sold yet. The color looks pretty on her arm, but blended out is not doing it for me.  Il still wait for more swatches and will go in store and play around with it but im thinking i might just want to save my money for HC.


----------



## Indieprincess (May 16, 2012)

After careful consideration I've finally decided on:  Red Racer l/s To Catch a Sailor l/s Riviera Life l/g  I'm glad I was able to trim my list down a lot so I can focus more on Heavenly Creatures because that one will be serious.


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 16, 2012)

VAQTPIE said:


> OMG...Sail La Vie was not originally on my radar, but now I want it.  My List:
> Red Racer l/s
> Sail La Vie l/s
> 
> 'tis all!


  	Ummm...so I placed another order and added Riviera Life l/g....I couldn't stop thinking about it...LOL.  Au Rose Suntint is also appealing, but I'm able to resist because I have 2 suntints that do not get love from me...I'm not a big fan of the texture.


----------



## luvlydee (May 16, 2012)

i ordered to catch a sailer lipstick and crew highlighter.  I stuck to my original list but i just added the 167sh brush.  I'm set. Now I will wait for Heavenly creature for some lipsticks and cremesheen glasses.


----------



## luvlydee (May 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3lelQl0nY

  	more swatches & reviews from a woc!


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 16, 2012)

This is what I ended up ordering:

  	Red Racer l/s
  	Sail La Vie l/s
  	Blessedly Rich l/g
  	Sundipped
  	Feeling Fresh e/s

  	Might get the 167sh brush in store.


----------



## aradhana (May 16, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3lelQl0nY
> 
> more swatches & reviews from a woc!


  	thanks for the link. it's great seeing the swatches on dark skin! and on her face too, as opposed to arm swatches....helps a lot!


----------



## luvlydee (May 16, 2012)

aradhana said:


> thanks for the link. it's great seeing the swatches on dark skin! and on her face too, as opposed to arm swatches....helps a lot!


  	totally helps. Ill be posting things as soon as i get my stuff to help you ladies out also. (even though i only got 2 makeup products lol but hey its something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Richelle83 (May 16, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3lelQl0nY
> 
> more swatches & reviews from a woc!


  	Thanks for the link!

  	I'm so jealous of her sunroom...her house looks pretty large!


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 16, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3lelQl0nY
> 
> more swatches & reviews from a woc!


	Thanks! But now I want Send Me Sailing l/g, Touch of Red n/l and Barefoot e/s. Lawd.


----------



## kimbunney (May 16, 2012)

Dang she made me want Barefoot and that was not on the list.


----------



## aradhana (May 16, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> *I'm so jealous of her sunroom...her house looks pretty large! *


  	lol i was thinking the same thing...wouldn't it be awesome to have a nice sunny space like that!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 16, 2012)

Hey Sailor is officially up on the regular site ladies!!


----------



## Sass (May 17, 2012)

I'm a MAC addict, but I'm not excited about this collection as I was Shop Mac Cook Mac.  I found myself going for the lippies lately so in saying that I'm going to get...

  	sail la vie l/s
  	red racer l/s
  	riviera l/g
  	au rose s/t

  	...that's it.

  	Stuff I was looking at, but passed were the e/s in jaunty and barefoot.  I might get that oil though just to try it out, still on the fence.


----------



## NitaNinja (May 17, 2012)

Is anyone getting Salute lipstick? or any thought on how this would look on our darker skin? I have a feeling im buying a color that i know wont look good on me just for the name. i already have peachstock, spice, and fresh brew btw.


----------



## JESmakeup (May 17, 2012)

can we post videos?? I am an oldie/newbie and I wasn't sure!
  	i went to an unveiling party for Hey, Sailor!


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 17, 2012)

Sail la Vie is now sold out.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 17, 2012)

I don't know about videos most people just post links to their videos.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2012)

I went to look at this collection today and I have to say I wasn't impressed. Don't get me wrong the colors are lovely but I think I have a dupe in my stash for just about everything they are offering. Barefoot e/s looks exactly like a pressed version of old gold pigment. Personally I found the stronger color of the pigment more flattering on my skin. Besides I already own Old Gold pigment in the old school jar. The only other product I may go back and take a 2nd look at are the eye pencils. The green and navy are beautiful and I know I don't own anything like the green. I did walk away with one product however, I got Nautical Navy e/s. The minute I saw it I imagined a navy blue smokey eye. I don't have any dark blues like this in my collection so it came home with me.


----------



## aradhana (May 17, 2012)

NitaNinja said:


> Is anyone getting Salute lipstick? or any thought on how this would look on our darker skin? I have a feeling im buying a color that i know wont look good on me just for the name. i already have peachstock, spice, and fresh brew btw.


  	i'm not sure how well it would work on its own, so it might just depend on how much effort you are comfortable with...usually with anything resembling my skintone or lighter i need a liner to give the lips definition...
  	i'm not big on effort during the day...so i generally stick with darker shades myself, but i think it's certainly do-able...


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 17, 2012)

This collection is a skip for me!!! Nothing really caught my eye!


----------



## JESmakeup (May 18, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I don't know about videos most people just post links to their videos.


  	Here is my link then... I am NW45/NC50 and I am wearing Sail la Vie 
http://www.youtube.com/user/JESblankets?feature=mhee


----------



## NitaNinja (May 18, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i'm not sure how well it would work on its own, so it might just depend on how much effort you are comfortable with...usually with anything resembling my skintone or lighter i need a liner to give the lips definition...
> i'm not big on effort during the day...so i generally stick with darker shades myself, but i think it's certainly do-able...


  	Thanks you!, i decided against it for this reason. Im okay with making it work with a liner but i dont want to have to do to much to make it wearable.


----------



## aradhana (May 19, 2012)

NitaNinja said:


> Thanks you!, i decided against it for this reason. Im okay with making it work with a liner but i dont want to have to do to much to make it wearable.


  	are you considering anything else from the collection?
  	if you live near a counter/store, you could always check salute out in person...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 19, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> This collection is a skip for me!!! Nothing really caught my eye!


  	so glad i'm not the only one, for a minute i thought i was crazy not wanting anything.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 19, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> so glad i'm not the only one, for a minute i thought i was crazy not wanting anything.


  	Ha! I'm glad I got what I did, but if I didn't my heart wouldn't break either lol.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 19, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Ha! I'm glad I got what I did, but if I didn't my heart wouldn't break either lol.


  	i did a double take at the navy blue eye pencil but i think i have at least two in my stash that will suffice.


----------



## NitaNinja (May 19, 2012)

aradhana said:


> are you considering anything else from the collection?
> if you live near a counter/store, you could always check salute out in person...


  	I  order  Crew, FF blush, blessedly rich l/g and riviera life l/g. I live 10minutes from a store but ordered online due to time contraint, im in the process of moving and might not be here for the in store launch.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 19, 2012)

NitaNinja said:


> I  order  Crew, FF blush, blessedly rich l/g and riviera life l/g. I live 10minutes from a store but ordered online due to time contraint, im in the process of moving and might not be here for the in store launch.


  	Would love to see swatches of Crew and FF on you when you get them! 

  	I really shouldn't get anything else but those two keep nagging me. Grr


----------



## NitaNinja (May 20, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Would love to see swatches of Crew and FF on you when you get them!
> 
> I really shouldn't get anything else but those two keep nagging me. Grr


  	Will try to have pics up sometime today. They were nagging at me 2.! told my self i wasent going to get anything. To me they arent anything special on my skin but i will say because i dont own many blushes i do love FF. its pretty light  but it shows up a nice pinky coral on me.  Problem is i have to apply heavily with more than 2 applications.


----------



## NitaNinja (May 20, 2012)

I like both but in my opinion crew could have been skipped. i prefer my EDSF. Im inlove with FF but probablly because i dont own many blushes so i dont have anything subtle and more natural looking like this. I did have to layer it to get it to show up like this but it is buildable if you dont mind applying alot of layers lol.

  	FF blush. its very subtle but buildable







 This is FF blush with Crew. Its not as white and ashy looking in person.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 20, 2012)

It looks lovely on you! Thanks. Crew will be skipped for sure now. FF gives you a nice flushed look, but the whole layers deal isn't gonna fly! 


NitaNinja said:


> I like both but in my opinion crew could have been skipped. i prefer my EDSF. Im inlove with FF but probablly because i dont own many blushes so i dont have anything subtle and more natural looking like this. I did have to layer it to get it to show up like this but it is buildable if you dont mind applying alot of layers lol.
> 
> FF blush. its very subtle but buildable
> 
> ...


----------



## NitaNinja (May 20, 2012)

edit: idk why it posted twice


----------



## NitaNinja (May 20, 2012)

lol yea girl its a shame when you have to layer just to get a subtle look.!


----------



## sss215 (May 22, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> so glad i'm not the only one, for a minute i thought i was crazy not wanting anything.





BeautyByLele said:


> This collection is a skip for me!!! Nothing really caught my eye!


   Skipping too and I really like the navy blue on the packaging.     So many colors I have seen before. This this the first summer collection from MAC that is not that special!


----------



## Copperhead (May 22, 2012)

I don't think I'll be getting anything from this collection. To Catch A Sailor lipstick keeps trying to call my name but I'm ignoring it. LOL! I found a really pretty tutorial on youtube using some of the products and I pretty much have things already to create this look with the standout being Old Gold Pigment. Check it out. Really pretty. 



  	I certainly hope she doesn't mind me using her vid.


----------



## sss215 (May 22, 2012)

I looked at Nautical Navy and it's in the same family  as Shop Drop from the Shop Drop quad and Contrast.   They all could  be sisters! It's so dupeable.


----------



## aradhana (May 22, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I don't think I'll be getting anything from this collection. To Catch A Sailor lipstick keeps trying to call my name but I'm ignoring it. LOL! I found a really pretty tutorial on youtube using some of the products and I pretty much have things already to create this look with the standout being Old Gold Pigment. Check it out. Really pretty.
> 
> I certainly hope she doesn't mind me using her vid.


  	thanks for posting the video! i'm kind of intrigued by snob now too....


----------



## Copperhead (May 22, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i like how FF looks glowy on you...i guess the tres cheek blushes are like that for me too, where i have to build them up...but to be n=honest i prefer that, because i can be heavy-handed with super soft pigmented blushes...and then it just stresses me out! LOL...anyway, totally looking forward to FF! i think after seeing people's swatches, crew seems more skippable than some of the other items in this collection.
> *thanks for posting the video! i'm kind of intrigued by snob now too..*..


  	I've been thinking about getting Snob for a long time now. I'm seriously thinking about doing a Back-To-MAC for it now.


----------



## aradhana (May 22, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I've been thinking about getting Snob for a long time now. I'm seriously thinking about doing a Back-To-MAC for it now.


  	do you reckon she was wearing the matching lipglass too?
  	i want to b to m for both...LOL...
  	must...hold..back...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 22, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I looked at Nautical Navy and it's in the same family as Shop Drop from the Shop Drop quad and Contrast. They all could be sisters! It's so dupeable.


	soo good to know thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (May 22, 2012)

aradhana said:


> do you reckon she was wearing the matching lipglass too?
> i want to b to m for both...LOL...
> must...hold..back...


  	That's a good question. She didn't really say. I see something clear on the back of her hand so it may just be clear lipgloss.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 23, 2012)

This just made me want Snob l/s and FF blush...hm....


Copperhead said:


> I don't think I'll be getting anything from this collection. To Catch A Sailor lipstick keeps trying to call my name but I'm ignoring it. LOL! I found a really pretty tutorial on youtube using some of the products and I pretty much have things already to create this look with the standout being Old Gold Pigment. Check it out. Really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope she doesn't mind me using her vid.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2012)

Her eyebrows kill me but gosh she sure is pretty! I do wonder what she used on top of Snob.


----------



## Copperhead (May 23, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> This just made me want Snob l/s and FF blush...hm....


  	Yeah, that FF blush is starting to call my name too. I didn't think I was interested by I kind of am now.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 23, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah, that FF blush is starting to call my name too. I didn't think I was interested by I kind of am now.


  	I know. I was planning to completely ignore this collection...but now I am going to have go get this blush and the I am sure I will be sucked into something. I am hoping to b2m for snob though if they have it in stock.


----------



## NitaNinja (May 23, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i like how FF looks glowy on you...i guess the tres cheek blushes are like that for me too, where i have to build them up...but to be n=honest i prefer that, because i can be heavy-handed with super soft pigmented blushes...and then it just stresses me out! LOL...anyway, totally looking forward to FF! i think after seeing people's swatches, crew seems more skippable than some of the other items in this collection.
> thanks for posting the video! i'm kind of intrigued by snob now too....


  	 Thanks, i really do like this blush. ive been wearing it everyday since i got it, i think you'll enjoy it too.

  	and i was also thinking about snob. i got the lipglass for now and plan to get the lipstick later. i always thought it would be similar to st.germain but i was so wrong.


----------



## misha5150 (May 23, 2012)

I got my Hey, Sailor stuff yesterday and I love everything that I got!!  Riviera Life and Send Me Sailing are sickingly pigmented!! SMS is my first red lipglass and I can't wait to wear it over my other red lippies. Fleet Fast is very pretty and buildable. I have to layer at least 2 layers for it to show but I like the slight golden sheen it has. I didn't get any lippies or eyeshadows or liners. I do plan on picking up the Gone Sailing tote and Blessedly Rich l/g since RR and SMS blew my socks off!!


----------



## luvlydee (May 23, 2012)

I posted this in the mac collections forum but ill post it here also...   i finally got my stuff.  Crew, To Catch A Sailor, and the 167sh brush.   Crew- Omg Love this stuff. I'm nc44/45 and this thing is awesome.  I swirled it around with my 109 brush and applied it above my cheekbones.  Very nice glow.   To Catch A sailor - meh, not a big fan of it on myself.  It looks like pewter type color on me. I wish it looked on me how it looked on pinkdollface but of course our skintones and lip colors are different.  I'm keeping it just because I collect Mac special packaging lipsticks.    167sh - a bit stiffer than i thought it would be but its still is good. Haven't tried it with my msf natural but I can already tell ill like it better my 182 brush.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 24, 2012)

I just saw a swatch of Sail La Vie next to Hibiscus lipstick from the surf usa collection.

  	If i already have hibiscus do I need sail la vie? Are they different on the lips. (for anyone that has tried both)


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just saw a swatch of Sail La Vie next to Hibiscus lipstick from the surf usa collection.
> 
> If i already have hibiscus do I need sail la vie? Are they different on the lips. (for anyone that has tried both)


  	I'd say yes but you have to really like how a straight up orange looks on you. Do you have any orangey red lipsticks like Scarlet Ibis or So Chaud/Lady Bug?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 24, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> I'd say yes but you have to really like how a straight up orange looks on you. Do you have any orangey red lipsticks like Scarlet Ibis or So Chaud/Lady Bug?


	I love orange lips...I wear MUFE 40 the most though. I went ahead and picked up sail la vie and thats it! Nothing else caught my eye at all...which surprised me.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 24, 2012)

Any tips or suggestions for a lipliner that would make Sail La Vie easier to wear?


----------



## Copperhead (May 24, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Any tips or suggestions for a lipliner that would make Sail La Vie easier to wear?


  	If not an orange liner I'd try a brown liner, lightly.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 25, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> If not an orange liner I'd try a brown liner, lightly.


  	I would echo a light application of brown and smudge it in a bit...thats how I applied it yesterday.


----------



## kimbunney (May 25, 2012)

So I went to check the collection out in person. I put Red Racer on to ease my mind and realized I didn't need it. It was nice but I realize I have a red like this already. I did enjoy TCAS, but ended up passing because it wasn't special enough to buy. I did end up liking Crystal Ava. I really do enjoy repromotes from permanant products because I would have never known possibly what a lovely color it is. So my final haul was Jaunty, Crystal and Feeling Fresh e/s. Sea Mist tint and Fleet Fast blush.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 25, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> So I went to check the collection out in person. I put Red Racer on to ease my mind and realized I didn't need it. It was nice but I realize I have a red like this already. I did enjoy TCAS, but ended up passing because it wasn't special enough to buy. I did end up liking Crystal Ava. I really do enjoy repromotes from permanant products because I would have never known possibly what a lovely color it is. So my final haul was Jaunty, Crystal and Feeling Fresh e/s. Sea Mist tint and Fleet Fast blush.


  	Which lipstick is like RR? Also are you going to do a vid on the haul, sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## aradhana (May 25, 2012)

Did anybody try launch away? It looked kinda nice swatched but I was a bit worried it could be ash city...


----------



## kimbunney (May 26, 2012)

I don't know one with the same finish as RR but in terms of color it's almost as bright as my NARS Dragon matte lip pencil. So I was satisfied in passing on it, but its a wonderful lippie I just have too many reds! Yeah I'm going to have one up by next Wed. (hopefully). I really wanted to wear the products I got in the video, but I've been having crazy eye issues lately.


Richelle83 said:


> Which lipstick is like RR? Also are you going to do a vid on the haul, sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## aradhana (May 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I don't know one with the same finish as RR but in terms of color it's almost as bright as my NARS Dragon matte lip pencil. So I was satisfied in passing on it, but its a wonderful lippie I just have too many reds! Yeah I'm going to have one up by next Wed. (hopefully). I really wanted to wear the products I got in the video, but I've been having crazy eye issues lately.


  	yeah, i feel the same way about RR.  too many reds in my stash! and i guess i don't really wear them enough. i love when other people do red lip looks, but i don't know how to do one on myself that doesn't look too 'formal' or made up...


----------



## Richelle83 (May 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I don't know one with the same finish as RR but in terms of color it's almost as bright as my NARS Dragon matte lip pencil. So I was satisfied in passing on it, but its a wonderful lippie I just have too many reds! Yeah I'm going to have one up by next Wed. (hopefully). I really wanted to wear the products I got in the video, but I've been having crazy eye issues lately.


  	(had to google it) It does look similar.


----------



## kimbunney (May 26, 2012)

I just got NYX "Pure Red" it's pretty bright to me as well. I shouldn't buy anymore reds until I finish at least three of the 10 I do own.


Richelle83 said:


> (had to google it) It does look similar.


----------



## kimbunney (May 26, 2012)

I don't even consider red so formal anymore because I put it on so much. lol


aradhana said:


> yeah, i feel the same way about RR.  too many reds in my stash! and i guess i don't really wear them enough. i love when other people do red lip looks, but i don't know how to do one on myself that doesn't look too 'formal' or made up...


----------



## Richelle83 (May 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I just got NYX "Pure Red" it's pretty bright to me as well. I shouldn't buy anymore reds until I finish at least three of the 10 I do own.


  	That one is on my list, I should buy it now to see if the taste factor is there or not. The round lipsticks tasteful awful to me. 

  	Red does seem formal to me as well, but I don't really care what I wear most of the time lol so why not wear red. I've gone to pick up dh in workout clothes and Stila's Fiery on. Talk about getting all kinds of looks and compliments too.


----------



## kimbunney (May 26, 2012)

I'm not too fond of their round lipsticks either but maybe its just the colors I've picked. In general I'm not too hip on many of NYX products, but so far I like the matte lipsticks. I didn't notice a taste but they are really dry after a while like an uncomfortable dry to me at least.

  	EDIT: Christine just did a review on Dragon.


Richelle83 said:


> That one is on my list, I should buy it now to see if the taste factor is there or not. The round lipsticks tasteful awful to me.
> 
> Red does seem formal to me as well, but I don't really care what I wear most of the time lol so why not wear red. I've gone to pick up dh in workout clothes and Stila's Fiery on. Talk about getting all kinds of looks and compliments too.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> So I went to check the collection out in person. I put Red Racer on to ease my mind and realized I didn't need it. It was nice but I realize I have a red like this already. I did enjoy TCAS, but ended up passing because it wasn't special enough to buy. I did end up liking Crystal Ava. I really do enjoy repromotes from permanant products because I would have never known possibly what a lovely color it is. So my final haul was Jaunty, Crystal and Feeling Fresh e/s. Sea Mist tint and Fleet Fast blush.


  	i love crystal ava. I have had it for awhile now...I love to put it lightly in my tearduct as a beautiful highlight and brightener.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 26, 2012)

aradhana said:


> Did anybody try launch away? It looked kinda nice swatched but I was a bit worried it could be ash city...


  	I tried it and it was very ashy on me and I am nc45-50


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 26, 2012)

If you had Eden Rouge from MAC...Red racer is pretty similar in color. The texture are different however as eden rouge is a mattene.


----------



## aradhana (May 26, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I tried it and it was very ashy on me and I am nc45-50


  	thanks for the info...i'm sure it'd be something similar on me in that case as well!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I'm not too fond of their round lipsticks either but maybe its just the colors I've picked. In general I'm not too hip on many of NYX products, but so far I like the matte lipsticks. I didn't notice a taste but they are really dry after a while like an uncomfortable dry to me at least.
> 
> EDIT: Christine just did a review on Dragon.


  	Thanks!! That color is gorgeous. Nars makes some of the best red lipsticks. When Sephora has there next VIB/BI sale I'll get it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 26, 2012)

Ok I know I said I wasnt buying anything from this collection but I bought Blessedly Rich lipglass because the MA tried it on me with Morning Coffee prolong wear liner and overindulgence creme sheen glass and I couldn't resist!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 26, 2012)

I have an issue!!! I thought I wasn't gonna buy anything but I bought Blessedly Rich.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 28, 2012)

Im still holding strong, havent purchased anything from this collection . .Yay !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 28, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> Im still holding strong, havent purchased anything from this collection . .Yay !!!!!!!!!!


  	you're very strong! I gave in and got Fleet Fast & Crew -___-


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 29, 2012)

I just swapped some Sleek palettes for Fleet Fast...we will see how I like it.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 30, 2012)

Update: now I have blessedly rich AND sail la vie


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I tried it and it was very ashy on me and I am nc45-50


  	sooo...i ended up getting launch away....LOL!
  	i swatched it again instore and rubbed it in a little, and it turned an awesome peach colour...kind of like the tres cheeks i guess!
  	i also picked up the red liner. it'll be my first polongwear liner....it seemed pretty similar shade wise to redd, but i loved how soft it is.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 2, 2012)

Post pictures on how everything looks on you guys!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wore Sail la Vie yesterday with chestnut lipliner and it was heaven! I totally forgot to take a pic...but I applied it with a lipbrush rather than straight out of the tube so it was not "in your face"...it created this perfect stain to my lips that was just heaven.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 9, 2012)

aradhana said:


> sooo...i ended up getting launch away....LOL!
> i swatched it again instore and rubbed it in a little, and it turned an awesome peach colour...*kind of like the tres cheeks i guess!*
> i also picked up the red liner. it'll be my first polongwear liner....it seemed pretty similar shade wise to redd, but i loved how soft it is.


  	I had a feeling that might be the case with Launch Away.  That is why I didn't even try it. Glad you like it.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 9, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I had a feeling that might be the case with Launch Away.  That is why I didn't even try it. Glad you like it.


  	you didn't like the tres cheeks?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 9, 2012)

I had been thinking about To Catch A Sailor lipstick for quite a while so I decided to go grab it today. I had a feeling I'd really like it, and I do.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 9, 2012)

The jaunt eyeshadow is actually quite nice. I see myself wearing this in the summer. Also bought the highlight (keep forgetting the name) but it's not too bad. I really like the light pink color. I'm not sure if I should swap this or not.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 10, 2012)

I' m leaning to grabbing red racer from somewhere.  I like the ways it's looking online on ladies with darker skin.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 10, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I' m leaning to grabbing red racer from somewhere. I like the ways it's looking online on ladies with darker skin.


  	i agree it looks so good in everybody's pics!

  	i'm also on the verge of having skipper's remorse...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 17, 2012)

aradhana said:


> you didn't like the tres cheeks?


  	I loved Tres Cheeks.  Maybe too much.  I just noticed that many of the Tres Cheeks appeared ashy when I swatched them on my hand but looked good on my cheeks.  I was afraid to try Launch Away on my cheeks figuring that it would look great and I would buy it.  I'm on cheek overload right now.  Plus I know I'm going to get the Heavenly Creatures blushes.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 17, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Get it!  It does look great on WOC.  I don't really do red lips so I'm not getting it but I was wowed by online pics.
> 
> 
> I loved Tres Cheeks.  Maybe too much.  I just noticed that many of the Tres Cheeks appeared ashy when I swatched them on my hand but looked good on my cheeks. * I was afraid to try Launch Away on my cheeks figuring that it would look great and I would buy it.*  I'm on cheek overload right now.  Plus I know I'm going to get the Heavenly Creatures blushes.


  	LOL...
  	yeah... the face products for HC look pretty awesome from the swatches.


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im having major skippers remorse about Red Racer Lipstick  I thought I had too many reds but I see it on so many people and I love!!! Need to find one ASAP!


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> Im having major skippers remorse about Red Racer Lipstick  I thought I had too many reds but I see it on so many people and I love!!! Need to find one ASAP!


  	Yes...I love Red Racer...I will definitely be on the look out for one for you...


----------



## ainelson86 (Jul 30, 2012)

Awwwww Thank you @UberMACGeek you are so sweet! Do u mind posting a pic of how you wear Red Racer?


----------

